# DVD RAM/ROM recording

## pranyi

I am planning to buy a DVD-recorder.

On Windows it is really cool to use DVD-RAM. Essentially, it behaves like a winchester: you can write it on it without additional utilities.

Has anybody used DVD-RAM on (gentoo) linux?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pranyi,

DVD-RAM is a dying format. Look at DVD-R/RW or DVD+R/RW. Both of these formats allow you to record a DVD that will play in a DVD player but I don't have it working on linux yet.

See this page for a good grounding

http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/

Don't worry about the kernel patch - its already in Gentoo, so you can have packet writing to CD-RW (nor CD-R yet) too.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## pranyi

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> DVD-RAM is a dying format. 
> 
> 

 

Thank you the information. However I don't think it's a dying format. I have some friends that have bought DVD-recorder for about 170 euro, which is able to write DVD+-R/RW  and also work wirh DVD-RAMs. One DVD-RAM disc is in fact included in the price of the drive.

There are DVD-RAM discs for about 6 euro and it is extremely nice to work with them. Essentially, they behave as  (somewhat slow) 4 GB winchesters. You can simply write on them using common file managers without a CD-writing tool. It is really practical and the medium prices make it more attractive than ever.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pranyi,

You have a way out if your drive will do the other DVD formats as well.

Like the web page says, you can deploy any filesystem you want on DVD+RW.

I use UDF. There is one bug you need to watch for with 2.4 kernels, the machine will appear to lock up when you write data larger that physical RAM.

what happens is the memory gets filled with dirty buffers waiting to be written.

Its supposed to be fixed in 2.6 but kerenls come out so fast just now that I've not tested it yet.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## pranyi

Thanks!

So it would not be wasted money to buy a drive.

----------

## pranyi

Now, I am using DVD-RAM on my gentoo box, and it works really wll with UDF file-system. 

Basically, it behaves like a winchester. I have not experienced any bug yet (with 2.4).

----------

## pranyi

Now, I am using DVD-RAM on my gentoo box, and it works really wll with UDF file-system. 

Basically, it behaves like a winchester. I have not experienced any bug yet (with 2.4).

----------

## Trebiani

 *pranyi wrote:*   

> Now, I am using DVD-RAM on my gentoo box, and it works really wll with UDF file-system. 
> 
> Basically, it behaves like a winchester. I have not experienced any bug yet (with 2.4).

 

I have also a DVD Ram Drive (Panasonic).

Can you tell me howto get it work?

----------

## Trebiani

 *Trebiani wrote:*   

>  *pranyi wrote:*   Now, I am using DVD-RAM on my gentoo box, and it works really wll with UDF file-system. 
> 
> Basically, it behaves like a winchester. I have not experienced any bug yet (with 2.4). 
> 
> I have also a DVD Ram Drive (Panasonic).
> ...

 

sorry for my stupid question  :Smile: 

the steps to use the dvd-ram:

emerge udftools

mkudffs /dev/hdc (the dvd-ram device)

mount -t udf /dev/hdc /mountpoint

----------

## ratsche

can i mount my dvdram as a normal user?

----------

## sklettke

So, if I've got this correct, you just need to emerge udftools to be able to write to DVDs? (Is this only when UDF packet writing is enabled?) Also, any special programs needed to backup a DVD to another DVD?

Thanks,

Scott

----------

## afabco

I'm reading this topic with interest, having been working with dvd-ram and  dvd+rw for about a month now.  So all disclaimers apply, ymmv, seek independent counsel, all that stuff.

It is a shame that the dvd-ram is going away, because it works, and works well, much better than dvd+rw for random access read/writes.  It is one of the few things I've come across that Just Worked (tm).  Easy formatting, treat it like any other removeable drive.

DVD+RW isn't even close.  Formatting is a bitch, for example.  Additionally, my reading (including the reference above ( fy.chalmers.se ) indicates that the DVD-RAM is capable of orders of magnitude greater rw cycles (>100,000) than dvd+rw  (maybe 50-100 depending)

So it's a shame, but it isn't the first time the industry takes a bonehead turn, and it won't be the last.

----------

## jpc82

I have to disagree about DVD-RAM being a dying format.

First off, for backups it is the most secure of all formats since the error correction is best of all formats, and other factors.  Because of this many sys admins use it for backups, and don't plan on moving to a less secure format.  Also, its estimated max rewrite is far higher them DVD-/+RW, which makes it idea for very frequent backups.

Also, On the PC DVD-RAM is not as popular, however if you take a look at alot of the set top DVD-PVR/DVD-Recoreders many use DVD-RAM.  

DVD-RAM is not as popular a format but I don't see it ever disapearing.

----------

